# flaking paint



## Les Gordon (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi there,

i wonder if anyone can help. our old bathroom has paint on the ceiling which is partly flaking off in huge sheets (its above the shower enclosure and there is bare plaster underneath) but the rest of the room seems ok. Should I scrape just the loose bits off or all of it, and if so could I use joint compound to smooth the rough edges. Also what to do about the bare plaster patches?

regards

Les


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Remove any and all loose paint, skim where necessary, sand smooth, clean, apply Gardz, paint.
Install proper fan if necessary.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

chrisn is is right about the prep but I believe addressing the ventilation with a exhaust fan of some sort should be first. The big box stores have light/exhaust fan combos that won't break your pocketbook. Do your homework first, and figure out where you can safely vent the moisture that is accumulating and causing the flaking.


----------

